# good 2 be back



## layla (May 10, 2009)

sooooo glad 2 be back on here,lol....im doing nabba scotland soon,everythings going good.x


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome back and good luck


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck and welcome back .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto all the previous posts....


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys i took a year out had alot going on,trainings going great lookin fwd 2 NABBA SCOTLAND lol.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

well my diets going great n my training ,cnt wait 2 get bk up there lol.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks pal.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As a boring side not l love Kirkclaldy !!

Except for the McDonalds in the town centre ( pig of a delivery point )

My ex's Auntie had a place there we used to stay at...


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

kdy is ok ,nite life is crap lol..cant say i go out much 2 busy workin lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

layla said:


> kdy is ok ,nite life is crap lol..cant say i go out much 2 busy workin lol.


Wouldnt know tea totaller you see.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome back, Good luck


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Im not a drinker,love my water lol...


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks simon,its good 2 be back.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

5 wks on sat lol...cant wait ,everythings going well..im doing aload ov cardio i teach 26 classes a wk think thats enuf lol.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

thanks sy.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

welcome back and good luck with your show


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks pal ,i cant wait lol.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome back Good luck all the best!


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks pal,5wks on sat ....,what bout u any shows comin up?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome back! Good look with all your prep for the comp


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks kris.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

well 4 classes 2day lol...2 2mro cant wait ..NOT lol...loads a cardio .


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome back to UKM


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

thanks guys .


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

well 4wks on sat lol.....chips mmmmm


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

layla said:


> well 4 classes 2day lol...2 2mro cant wait ..NOT lol...loads a cardio .


The only cardio i do is the fun kind lol .. :whistling: Welcome back :laugh:


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

lol......im off tht lol


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

not like kitty mc gintys ? Charming place for a night oot :laugh:

I was thinking to do first timers in glenrothes this year, then I did too much cardio,lost a lot of size, so I started to eat more ,so the condition went backward, thenI tried for the first time a keto diet, after that I choose to leave for this year, then I carb loaded for more than a week, with creatine, but was still not too bad overall, even if the cardio was suspended , with the abs training , drink freely lots of ocean spray cranberry juice, the sugared one, + the rest...

But I'm still not too too bad, so I may resume the cardio tomorrow togheter with the cals reduction and try to make it for the 23 april. I cannae find posing brief , tought . I do have speedo but not too sure about.

I also must start pratice at posing, at least the compulsories.

Often , I'm not too sure aboot stuff.... :tongue:

Kidding, but seriously, all that trip is true :first timer, self taught.

Chances are I'll be there. On speedo's


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Ill c u there pal...speedos naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

well not long to go nw lol.....3wks on sat .


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

hey layla nice to see a familiar face in here


----------

